# prsi entitlements



## adac (29 Sep 2004)

I was out of employment from jan 2003 to jan 2004. 
I would have been a paye employee for the previous 12 years. i am now back in paye sector again since jan 2004.
does anyone what my prsi entitlements re dental care or can you point me in the right direction...what dept do i ring?


----------



## Guest (29 Sep 2004)

If you want to try and work out for yourself what you're entitled to then check here:

www.welfare.ie/topics/prsi/index.html

Alternatively quick call to LoCall 1890 400 400 is all it takes to check your (optical/dental) treatment benefit PRSI status. If you need information about other PRSI related entitlements then ask them who you should call or check here:

www.welfare.ie/contact/index.html


----------

